# 64 Opal-Violet StingRay fork



## mrg (Apr 29, 2019)

Looking for a 64 Opal-Violet ( purple ) boys StingRay fork, can be as late as 2-65, need a boys in good condition ( around 7/8+ paint ) but could make a girls work if nothing else show's up. don't post here, send message because I don't always check here. Thanks
Oh, also looking for a 65 front brake with large Schwinn script.


----------



## mrg (May 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (May 8, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (May 11, 2019)

bummmp


----------



## mrg (May 14, 2019)

up top!


----------



## kasper (May 14, 2019)

Sorry only have a 67 slik chik violet fork


----------



## mrg (May 19, 2019)

^


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (May 26, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (May 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jun 2, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Jun 5, 2019)

BB


----------



## mrg (Jun 7, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jun 10, 2019)

bb


----------



## mrg (Jun 16, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jun 20, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2019)

it


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Jul 24, 2019)

bump it


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 10, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2019)

Bump it!


----------



## Sidschopshop (Oct 10, 2019)

I've got a 66 violet boys fork.


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2019)

Sorry, color changed from Opal-Violet ( a little purpler ) sometime in 65 so I need 64-mid. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump It


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2019)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2019)

It


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump it up


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Dec 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 15, 2019)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2019)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump It Up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2020)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

It up!


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone!


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumpppp!


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2020)

TTT


----------



## kasper (Apr 24, 2020)

I have a January 65 violet fair lady fork if that interests you but I dont remember the condition. I know it's not super healthy though. Let me know if interested and I will dig it out.


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## mrg (Aug 24, 2020)

TTT


----------



## keithsbikes (Aug 31, 2020)

mrg said:


> Looking for a 64 Opal-Violet ( purple ) boys StingRay fork, can be as late as 2-65, need a boys in good condition ( around 7/8+ paint ) but could make a girls work if nothing else show's up. don't post here, send message because I don't always check here. Thanks
> Oh, also looking for a 65 front brake with large Schwinn script.




Best I can do is 68 Hollywood $25 + ship


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2020)

keithsbikes said:


> Best I can do is 68 Hollywood $25 + ship View attachment 1258426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1258427
> ...




Color changed in 65 so not quite the same but yours almost looks like 2 different forks in your pictures?


----------



## keithsbikes (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh. Yes, two different times of day. Side views were today. 
Keith


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2020)

ttt


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 24, 2020)

no sale


----------



## mrg (Oct 29, 2020)

TTT


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 11, 2020)

Did you find the front brake? I may have one do you model #, off to work I can ook when I get home tonight


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2020)

TTT


----------



## olevince (Jun 22, 2021)

There is one listed on eBay now. He wants big bucks but has a best offer option.


----------



## sworley (Jun 22, 2021)

ORIGINAL PAINT 1964 SCHWINN OPAL STINGRAY FORK 1 YR ONLY COLOR  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for ORIGINAL PAINT 1964 SCHWINN OPAL STINGRAY FORK 1 YR ONLY COLOR at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Hoagie57 (Jun 22, 2021)

olevince said:


> There is one listed on eBay now. He wants big bucks but has a best offer option.



yup that's mine ... same one. Offer $150.00 & its yours. Not like there many out there either but>>    Thanks for lookin  🧐 Also a nice opal stingray on here f/s $1800


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 8, 2021)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/224564076686?campid=5335809022@mrg


----------



## Hoagie57 (Aug 8, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/224564076686?campid=5335809022@mrg



$150.00 shipped on here and its yours.  LMK & I'll pull it it off the bay asap. Low as it goes folks. Next week back in the draw of forks for another couple yrs  .


----------

